# sex or no sex



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

he has been staying at parents for 2 weeks...not capable of talking and making decisions yet, says he need a break, some space? also says no one else is involved...so ok, i do believe him.
is it right to be intimate?


----------



## youngNmarried (Aug 22, 2009)

im at lost trying to figure out the exact problem .. more details please


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

you sound like you want to get laid, i think there is more at stake here


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Maybe your hoping to use sex to sway him into whatever you want him to do but since he is not living there with you, it is proving impossible.
I'd say you have little you can do in this situation, if one person wants out, you cannot make them stay or make them love you....


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

If he needs space, give it to him. Being intimate might delay him focusing on whatever is bothering him...I wouldn't take the chance of staying in this 'limbo' state longer than necessary by meeting his sexual needs during this time.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

With my wife and I going through this I refuse to have sex with her and she isn't pushing me either so its not going to happen but I told her I only want her to have sex with me "IF" she is coming back to work on our marriage and she feels 100% commited. I do not want 1 night of passion to get in the way of repairing this. She has toys as she told me and she doesn't want a man right now.


----------

